# New CAL SOUTH Release and Transfer Rules??



## Braveheart (Mar 2, 2017)

Has anyone else been given information that even though State Cup is over and we are all technically "free agents" that Players must still request a Release from their old club and get a transfer approval for their new club? 

So confused because I called Cal south today and the person I talked to said this was not the case unless we are playing in a Spring League but another manager from our club called Cal South and talked to someone else and they said the Spring Cards are required for EVERYONE. and that clubs are asked NOT to release player cards even though they are done with State cup.  HUH? 

Anyone have any info or insight on this?


----------



## Frank (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't think that is new. The new league year doesn't really start until August do prior to that you are tied to your current club and have to go through the release process if you want the new card with your new team. If you have your old team card you can still play with that with a new team.


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Mar 3, 2017)

You still have to request a release from your club. Right after state cup last year our club had an online transfer/release form and I completed that. They can't hold you especially with state cup over.


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2017)

Braveheart said:


> Has anyone else been given information that even though State Cup is over and we are all technically "free agents" that Players must still request a Release from their old club and get a transfer approval for their new club?
> 
> So confused because I called Cal south today and the person I talked to said this was not the case unless we are playing in a Spring League but another manager from our club called Cal South and talked to someone else and they said the Spring Cards are required for EVERYONE. and that clubs are asked NOT to release player cards even though they are done with State cup.  HUH?
> 
> Anyone have any info or insight on this?


Don't trust an anonymous person you talked to on the phone at Cal South.  Email your District Commissioner and keep a log, including copies of all the communications.


----------



## Holliday88 (Mar 6, 2017)

I was told that when a club releases a player they are supposed to collect and destroy the card.  If a new club wants them playing in spring league they can add them and print a new one.


----------



## TangoCity (Mar 6, 2017)

Holliday88 said:


> I was told that when a club releases a player they are supposed to collect and destroy the card.  If a new club wants them playing in spring league they can add them and print a new one.


This is correct.  You can only have your card if you are "guesting" and not leaving your original team.  If you are quitting/were cut or basically leaving your old team your old team manager or registrar must destroy the card.  Many registrars will not "release" you on Cal South unless they know the card has been destroyed.  And 'yes' there are many people/clubs etc... that do not follow the procedure correctly.

New card comes from requesting a "Spring" card from Cal South until your new club makes one for you.


----------



## gauchosean (Mar 6, 2017)

It used to be spring leagues allowed guest players so there was no need to transfer a player. When I was a team manager I never transferred anyone in the spring just used their old cards as guest players until August when I got new ones. You should just get your old card and play as a guest, unless there has been a change in the rules.


----------



## TangoCity (Mar 6, 2017)

If you leave (drop from) Club A, you are not suppose to use your player card from Club A to play for Club B.  Managers should NOT release the card if player is leaving club.

People still do it but you are not suppose to do it that way.

Guesting is another issue.


----------



## mirage (Mar 6, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> If you leave (drop from) Club A, you are not suppose to use your player card from Club A to play for Club B.  Managers should NOT release the card if player is leaving club.
> 
> People still do it but you are not suppose to do it that way.
> 
> Guesting is another issue.


In the old forum, there was "Ask Cal South" section.  People often asked about this exact issue.

What I recall (could be wrong but I don't think so) is that the player card is issued by CalSouth and it belongs to them and released to the player - NOT the club.  The club teams hold onto the card for several reasons, including convenience.

If your club dues are paid and current, the card needs to be surrendered to the player upon demand.  If the club is still owed some financial balance, the club can hold the card (since they technically pay for the card via your dues) for payment.

There is no need to get a guest/summer player card issued by the new club for the duration until the new season card is issued to everyone, if you have one from the previous club.

This is what I recall from a response from one of Cal South rep on the forum....


----------



## mirage (Mar 6, 2017)

Frank said:


> I don't think that is new. The new league year doesn't really start until August do prior to that you are tied to your current club and have to go through the release process if you want the new card with your new team. If you have your old team card you can still play with that with a new team.


To clarify, most clubs automatically resubmit current players for renewal, unless instructed otherwise by the coach or the manager.  What often happens is that a player goes to the new club and the registerer from the old club automatically renews the player for the new season.  When the new club goes to issue the new season card, the player is already registered with CalSouth with the old club.

Its a formality and the old club registerer simply releases the player. Not a big deal normally.  It can be bit complicated if club is still owed money and how hard up the club wants to go after the player for back dues. 

I have never heard any player not released to the new club.


----------



## TangoCity (Mar 6, 2017)

This is how it works..... I've had to deal with this many times, both as a manager and a parent of a player.
Straight from the horses mouth.

+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

Yes, the releasing club needs to destroy the ID card and when you leave a team, that relationship over.
Yes, have the parent ask for a release, you can assist, using an email from the parent asking for you to assist,.
The registrar needs to approve, but after 7 days or so, the District Commissioner (me) can override the approval.
Then I can create a drop pool pass and send it out……

*Christie Paulson*
Cal South
District 7 Commissioner
PAD Chairman
cpaulson@CalSouth.com


----------



## mirage (Mar 6, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> This is how it works..... I've had to deal with this many times, both as a manager and a parent of a player.....


Me too.

I think your post herein is when player leaves prior to Monday after Thanksgiving, and/or after Cup Tied date. 

My experience has been different.  YMMV


----------



## TangoCity (Mar 6, 2017)

mirage said:


> Me too.
> 
> I think your post herein is when player leaves prior to Monday after Thanksgiving, and/or after Cup Tied date.
> 
> My experience has been different.  YMMV


I've shredded cards or turned them in to registrar at pretty much all points of the season/year.  Works the same.  You leave the club, you cannot 'play on' their card.  Call or email Cal South (info above).


----------



## mirage (Mar 6, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> I've shredded cards or turned them in to registrar at pretty much all points of the season/year.  Works the same.  You leave the club, you cannot 'play on' their card.  Call or email Cal South (info above).


Not arguing with you - there is inconsistency.  My experience is not what you've written.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Jul 11, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> This is how it works..... I've had to deal with this many times, both as a manager and a parent of a player.
> Straight from the horses mouth.
> 
> +-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
> ...


Does the drop pool pass allow a player to play a fall league?  Does anyone have experience with a drop pool pass and what it allows. The calsouth website only indicates that it is valid for 90 days and does not specifically indicate what it can and can't be used for.


----------



## TangoCity (Jul 11, 2017)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Does the drop pool pass allow a player to play a fall league?  Does anyone have experience with a drop pool pass and what it allows. The calsouth website only indicates that it is valid for 90 days and does not specifically indicate what it can and can't be used for.


No.  It cannot be used for fall play.  For fall play you need to be carded for the actual team/club you play for in the fall.


----------

